# NIGHTWISH AUSTRALIAN TOUR!



## Michael (Oct 5, 2007)

*NIGHTWISH AUSTRALIAN TOUR*

"Dark Passion Play although still very much a Nightwish album is one of the most adventurous outings of the band's history  Metal Storm


When it comes to epic metal and gothic symphony, *Nightwish* stand alone. 


*Nightwish's* style has established them as the foremost exponent of the Operatic Metal genre; they not only spearheaded the movement but also prompted a myriad of pale imitators following in their wake.

With overpowering keyboard tones and soaring symphony arrangements reminiscent of classic film scores, the band separates itself from their contemporaries. Their distinct combination of seductive, emotional and operatic vocals and gallant guitar melodies has ensured a patriotic fan base across the globe.

The Finnish quintet has remained a bombastic force for the last decade but in 2005 found themselves searching for a new vocalist. In what has turned out to be a pure master stroke *Nightwish *filled Tarja Turunen's vacant spot with newcomer Anette Olzon, the band is now stronger than ever. The sexy Swedish singer has catapulted *Nightwish* to the next level with a dynamic and emotive voice that breathes new charisma and life into the songs. 

*Nightwish* has just released its most ambitious offering, _Dark Passion Play_ and they have crafted an epic, infectious and potent record, representing the culmination of the band's evolution and success. It's a dark, yet infectious journey, featuring all of the elements that fans love about *Nightwish*-from the symphonic keyboards to the divine melodies. At the forefront of the new music is Anette. Her voice hypnotizes with a diverse range, complementing both the metallic guitars and orchestral keys perfectly which has produced _an epic album that really puts* Nightwish* back to the top of melodic metal_.  Ultimate Guitar

Ultimately, *Nightwish* have made a career out of breaking the rules. Their sound can never be categorized and for the first time ever, long time suffering Australian fans will finally get to witness the cinematic live brilliance of *Nightwish* in large scale theatre mode, when they tour in January, 2008.

TICKETS ON SALE 9am, THURSDAY 18 OCTOBER

*[FONT=&quot]SUNDAY 27 JANUARY PERTH, METRO FREMANTLE [/FONT]*[FONT=&quot] 18+[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]Moshtix moshtix or 1300 GET TIX (438 849), Amplifier, Galaxy, Mills, Planet (Mt Lawley), Jumbo (Bicton) & Rockeby [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]
*TUESDAY 29 JANUARY ADELAIDE, HQ* [/FONT][FONT=&quot] Licensed All Ages[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]Venuetix Venue*Tix Adelaide tickets ~ ticketing Adelaide events, 08 8225 8888[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]
*WEDNESDAY 30 JANUARY MELBOURNE, PALAIS THEATRE* [/FONT][FONT=&quot] All Ages Licensed[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]Ticketmaster Official Ticketmaster site. Tickets for Concerts, Sports, Arts, theatre, Family, Events, more 0r 136 100 [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]
*FRIDAY 1 FEBRUARY SYDNEY, ENMORE THEATRE* [/FONT][FONT=&quot] Licensed All Ages[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]Ticketek Ticketek Australia or 132 849 & Enmore Theatre Box Office 02 [/FONT][FONT=&quot]9550 3666 and Enmore Theatre[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]
*SATURDAY 2 FEBRUARY BRISBANE, THE TIVOLI* [/FONT][FONT=&quot] 18+[/FONT][FONT=&quot]Ticketek Ticketek Australia or 132 849, Rockinghorse, Skinnys, Music Mania, Moshpit Music & Kill The Music.[/FONT]


----------



## sonofabias (Oct 5, 2007)

I can't wait to see them as they'll be in NY.very soon, and I really wanted to see Tarja whose vocals I loved. I'll just have to see how it goes, though I do like the new record


----------

